# Just when is "The Hobbit" movie coming out and...



## Freebooter (Oct 21, 2008)

Hello all,
Just when exactly is "The Hobbit" movie coming out and who is directing it and who plays who in it? 
Thanks,
Freebooter


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 21, 2008)

Check www.imdb.com. That should have all the up-to-date info.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jan 4, 2009)

I'd love to know the real reason Del Toro chose to delay The Hobbit until 2012. Could it have anything to do with him possibly directing the Dr. Strange movie at around the same time?

In my opinion, they should give it to someone else to direct. Sir Ian ain't gettin' any younger!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jan 4, 2009)

2012 I mean come on!


----------



## Mike (Jan 4, 2009)

What? They won't release the Hobbit until the year the world ends? No fair! We'll be too busy screaming and sacrificing to Mayan Gods to bother going to the theatre!


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jan 4, 2009)

Mike said:


> What? They won't release the Hobbit until the year the world ends? No fair! We'll be too busy screaming and sacrificing to Mayan Gods to bother going to the theatre!


 
At least the Mayan Gods don't charge 9 bucks for a medium popcorn


----------



## Aisteru (Jan 4, 2009)

Sure they do. They just accept payment in the blood of Christian babies. and $9 can get you a lot of baby blood.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jan 4, 2009)

Aisteru said:


> and $9 can get you a lot of baby blood.



-> my point _exactly_ 

That said, I'm disappointed about the delay. I was getting excited and am/was feeling pretty optimistic about it


----------



## ltnjmy (Jan 5, 2009)

chrysophalax said:


> I'd love to know the real reason Del Toro chose to delay The Hobbit until 2012. Could it have anything to do with him possibly directing the Dr. Strange movie at around the same time?
> 
> In my opinion, they should give it to someone else to direct. Sir Ian ain't gettin' any younger!


 
You are quite right - Sir Ian is the only one who can play Gandalf and gosh !!! - he is not getting any younger. I read a while back that he only agreed to come back if Peter Jackson was involved - since Jackson is producing - why doesn't he just pick up the director's baton again - 2012 is unbelievable !!!!!!!


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jan 5, 2009)

ltnjmy said:


> since Jackson is producing - why doesn't he just pick up the director's baton again



Since he's the producer it's just as likely it was his idea not Del Toro's


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 6, 2009)

Delayed to 2012? Maybe that's to coincide with the Obama re-election...

Seriously though, I wouldn't be surprised if that's only the first postponement and the whole thing eventually just disappears into the fog: project that just never happened — and maybe that's for the best.

Barley


----------



## baragund (Jan 7, 2009)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if that's only the first postponement and the whole thing eventually just disappears into the fog: project that just never happened — and maybe that's for the best.
> 
> Barley



Barley, why so despairing? Assuming the story about a delay is legitimate, this franchise is soooo lucrative there is no way these films won't be made.

Sooner or later they will be made and whoever does it will have the resources to do a good job.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 8, 2009)

baragund said:


> Barley, why so despairing?



Not so much despairing as just ... curmudgeonly cynical...

Barley


----------



## chrysophalax (Jan 9, 2009)

I just read an interview given by Del Toro to _Wired_ and he says he wants the split between the two movies to happen after the death of Smaug. Which means I'll have to have someone help me get home because I'll still be traumatised.

Is it just me, or does that seem like an extremely weird place to stop, with the "bridge" movie starting with the Battle of Five Armies?


----------



## Bucky (Jan 14, 2009)

Is it just me, or does that still like an extrememly weird place to stop, with the "bridge" movie starting with the Battle of Five Armies? 

*I always figured that would happen. It's an obvious climax.....

The second supposeded 'bridge' movie will not be so much filling 80 years (60 in the movies, excuse me) between The Hobbit & TLOR, but will show the events such as the 5 armies gathering, the White Council driving out the Necromancer & end with the Battle of the Five Armies & then Bilbo returning home to find the sale of Bag End going on & probably (possibly) Sauron establishing himself in Mordor or something like that.

All this speculation on Aragorn & Arwen, Moria & Balin - Ain't Happenin'. 
It would so convolute the story into different directions that it would be all over the place.*


----------



## Illuin (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bucky_
> _The second supposeded 'bridge' movie will not be so much filling 80 years (60 in the movies, excuse me) between The Hobbit & TLOR, but will show the events such as the 5 armies gathering, the White Council driving out the Necromancer & end with the Battle of the Five Armies & then Bilbo returning home to find the sale of Bag End going on & probably (possibly) Sauron establishing himself in Mordor or something like that._


 
That actually sounds like a pretty smart approach to the script; I like it. I would actually begin the second movie with a flashback (much extended from the first film - kind of like the Smeagol opening in RoTK) of Gandalf’s visit to Dol Guldur; showing a spooky, graphic depiction of the dungeons and the inner workings of the stronghold (really dark, horror, nightmare stuff for sure). Gandalf would then discover a tormented, starving, delusional Thráin II who babbles a bit, then gives him the key and the map. This would also be Gandalf’s dramatic realization that Sauron is the culprit; and not one of the Nazgûl (flash forward to real time, with the Necromancer's forces beginning to gather). A cozy little ultra disturbing opening to shut up the little pre-13 motor mouths right from the start .


----------



## chrysophalax (Jan 15, 2009)

Illuin said:


> A cozy little ultra disturbing opening to shut up the little pre-13 motor mouths right from the start .




I like the way you think, Illuin! *toothy Dragon grin*


----------



## Illuin (Jan 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chrysophalax_
> _I like the way you think, Illuin!  *toothy Dragon grin* _


 
I think they can get away with a much darker approach in the second film. I can picture Gandalf creeping down a dark corridor, with the wailing and screams of unfortunate prisoners echoing throughout the halls. Maybe have him peek into a few dungeons. In one he sees a couple of nasty looking Goblins laughing as they are brutally beating a captive tied to a pole with whips and sticks. In another, maybe showing a prisoner lying face down on the ground with his legs tied up; his hands tied behind his back; with venomous snakes, spiders, and other creeping things slithering around by his face (maybe cut the scene when a big ol' rattlesnake is ready to pounce - i.e. close up of the snake rearing back - cut the scene, but hear the fateful scream in the background as Gandalf moves on). And then he peeks into another, and sees a couple of vicious Wargs chewing on the mutilated remains of one of their recent kills. Yes….good stuff. Does the dragon have a wish list? Any detailed ideas chrys?


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jan 15, 2009)

And how about prisoners with bloody eye holes like Depp in Once upon a time in Mexico? That would be coo ... especially if they also had machine pistols and a hemp leaf belt buckle


----------



## ltnjmy (Jan 15, 2009)

Illuin said:


> That actually sounds like a pretty smart approach to the script; I like it. I would actually begin the second movie with a flashback (much extended from the first film - kind of like the Smeagol opening in RoTK) of Gandalf’s visit to Dol Guldur; showing a spooky, graphic depiction of the dungeons and the inner workings of the stronghold (really dark, horror, nightmare stuff for sure). Gandalf would then discover a tormented, starving, delusional Thráin II who babbles a bit, then gives him the key and the map. This would also be Gandalf’s dramatic realization that Sauron is the culprit; and not one of the Nazgûl (flash forward to real time, with the Necromancer's forces beginning to gather). A cozy little ultra disturbing opening to shut up the little pre-13 motor mouths right from the start .


 
Dear Illuin, 
Your above posting was great - I hope that the Hobbit will be somewhat similar to those wonderful ideas


----------



## Bucky (Jan 15, 2009)

A cozy little ultra disturbing opening to shut up the little pre-13 motor mouths right from the start .

*Believe me, one look/word from me & they shut up..... *


----------



## chrysophalax (Jan 16, 2009)

Giving the Dragon a wish-list? Dangerous, my friend, dangerous!

Let's see now...I'd love to see the whole escape by Gollum from Mirkwood scene, with Legolas as the culprit who let him go. (Too much of that wine, perhaps?) Then the whole hunt and the meeting of the White Council with someone interesting playing Radagast.

A peek into the Necromancer's lair is a must, of course!

It might be interesting to see the re-settlement of the Lonely Mt., but I think the scenes where they shovel out tons of Dragon-poo will be excluded. So much for realism, eh?  A nice funeral scene for Thorin would be a fascinating part of dwarven culture to witness also, I think.


----------



## Illuin (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chrysophalax_
> _A peek into the Necromancer's lair is a must, of course!_


 

Details please!!! Come on, a dragon's niceties should be far juicier than those of a lamppost.


----------



## Úlairi (Feb 1, 2009)

The inceptions of Saruman's _lust _for the One Ring (and ultimately _The Treason of Isengard_) and perhaps even the forging of his own Ring.
The Coronation of Dáin as King Under the Mountain.
The Coronation of Bard (I like Coronations  - just don't want to have to see Prince Charles )
The Reclamation of Sauron and the reactivation of Orodruin.
The delivery of the shards of Narsil to Aragorn.
The Meeting and Friendship of Aragorn and Gandalf.
The romance of Aragorn and Arwen (ring of Barahir and Cerin Amroth).
Births of Bilbo, Frodo, Sam, Merry and Pippin.
The Fate of Balin.
The Ensnaring of Saruman by Sauron through the palantir.
The Hunt and Torture of Gollum (Yay should like that one! )
The Battle of Eärnur and the Witch-king (possibly the opening scene to the prequel - there is one to my limited understanding of what's actually going on with these two movies...)
The Death of Arathorn II (father of Aragorn).
The Attack of the Haradrim on Gondor and South Ithilien.
I'm sure there are many more and I'm just spitballin' here anyways...

Obviously many of these events occur far before the period of _The Hobbit_ but as the soundtrack of _Team America: World Police_ states:



Team America: World Police said:


> *The hours approaching, just give it your best,*
> *You've got to reach your prime. *
> *That’s when you need to put yourself to the test, *
> *And show us a passage of time, *
> ...


 
Oh yeah...  All you need is a montage.

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Nob Boffin (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't come here very often, but I have to say I like the way you guys think, whiny pre 13 year olds yes I like that very much.

I akos like th idea of leaving all of the resettlement of Moria out as well, because that could almost be a story line for a third film as it would I think fall within the copyright provisions allowed.

One other thought ahd I hope it is not too off topic, I like the idea of finally seeing Radagast, so with that in mind who would be a good candidate to play him. Feel free to talk among yourselves. 

Note to self come here more often.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Feb 27, 2009)

I've given up even thinking about when the damned Hobbit movie comes out. 
When I start seeing it advertised, then I'll start paying attention.

Barley


----------



## Mike (Feb 27, 2009)

I find it funny that _Solomon Kane_, a movie that's already finished and which I've been looking forward to for a while, has very little information about it on the 'net, while _The Hobbit_, which hasn't even got a screenplay yet, is all over the place...but, in the end, has just as little relevant information about it.

Really, it all depends how you spin the rumor mill, eh?


----------



## Bucky (Feb 27, 2009)

I was just told on another site the movie is now delayed until 2011.


----------



## RangerStryder (Feb 28, 2009)

Do you guys think that we might see Legolas in 'The Hobbit' and if that is the case then how will Peter Jackson explain to the fans that Legolas doesnt know how to get 'drunk'?


----------



## Uminya (Feb 28, 2009)

If Legolas is in the Hobbit movie(s), then it'd be one of those horrible "Fan Service" things done to appease squealy teenaged girls and boost sales for action figures and cheesy posters.

I like the idea of splitting it after Smaug's demise, as it will allow for a lot more to be told between the end of the Hobbit and start of LotR. Having the Battle of Five Armies at the beginning of the second movie will be a good attention-grabber, I think.


----------



## Turgon (Feb 28, 2009)

chrysophalax said:


> I'd love to know the real reason Del Toro chose to delay The Hobbit until 2012. Could it have anything to do with him possibly directing the Dr. Strange movie at around the same time?
> 
> In my opinion, they should give it to someone else to direct. Sir Ian ain't gettin' any younger!



Del Toro directing Dr Strange? I thought that was just a rumour! Sounds blooming great to me! Strange really is the business! 

Woo-hoo!


----------



## Bucky (Feb 28, 2009)

RangerStryder said:


> Do you guys think that we might see Legolas in 'The Hobbit' and if that is the case then how will Peter Jackson explain to the fans that Legolas doesnt know how to get 'drunk'?



*I don't think it matters one bit to 90% or more of the moviegoing public......

It certainly won't ruin my movie going experience. 

And how much if any on hands input will Peter 'I'm too busy (important?) to direct" Jackson actually have? 
Del Toro may not even notice something so inconsequential as PJ's super-elf Legolas not getting drunk.

Besides, it's Rohan's 3.2 beer as opposed to the 'heady' vintage of Dorwinion. 


*


----------



## Eledhwen (Feb 20, 2010)

I found a PJ interview, posted on the interview thread, where he says he expects the film to be released at the end of 2011.


----------

